

Give us the Windows 8 Start menu and no one will get hurt - tanglesome
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9249053/Steven_J._Vaughan_Nichols_Give_us_the_Windows_8_Start_menu_and_no_one_will_get_hurt

======
msie
Really puzzles me why they would delay it? To sell more copies of Windows 9?

